# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم سوفت وير الاجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Software )  فلاشة لهاتف OUKITEL Pro_K6000  firmware

## bjawad2002

فلاشة لهاتف OUKITEL Pro_K6000  
MT6753_EMMC_MRA58K__6_0_K6000 Pro_OUKITEL_2019_07_27_13_15) مسحوبة بواسطة NCK BOX   
BaseBand CPU :MT6753
BaseBand CPU Secure Version : FF
BaseBand CPU Bootloader Version : 01
----------------------------------------------------
INT RAM: 128 KB SDRAM
EXT RAM: 3 GB DRAM
----------------------------------------------------
EMMC: (233Gb+24576Mb) SAMSUNG 0x523231424d42 
EMMC FW VERSION: 06:00:00:00:00:00:00:00
EMMC CID: 150100523231424D42 : 00000000000000
EMMC UA SIZE: 0x747c00000 
BOOT STYLE: EMMC BOOT
FULL LENGTH: 0x748800000 [29.133 GB]
Status: USB_HIGH_SPEED
Detecting high speed port, wait......
If driver not installed, install high speed port driver.
If not need high speed port, disable it.
After repeat opperation.
Detected : MediaTek DA USB VCOM (Android) (COM34)
Build ID: MRA58K
Display ID: OUKITEL_K6000_Pro_FZ_V12_20161129
Version: 6.0
Model: K6000 Pro
Brand: OUKITEL
Device: OUKITEL
Manufacturer: OUKITEL
Mediatek Version Release: OUKITEL_K6000_Pro_FZ_V12_20161129
FRP partition: /dev/block/platform/mtk-msdc.0/11230000.msdc0/by-name/frp
This phone have FRP partition.  التحميل 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  كلمة السر : JB Soft & Hard  تحياتي

----------


## ibrah

good job keep it up.................

----------


## umooon002

مشكورااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------

